# SURVEY: Mothers Only Please.



## loveandmarriage (Aug 8, 2008)

I was just talking to my husband on the phone. He asked me this question:

*Is there a situation where you would put your husband before the kids?*​
I thought this is a great questions to ask you fellow mothers also. Please let me know. I would love to hear what you think.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

yes there are situations where i would put hubby before kids, but more on the lower scale of an issue. if the situation was more serious, then my children come usually come first. 
such as if my children play us against eachother and i have seen for myself the children were wrong. a few times,although i try and b fair i tell my hubby of when he had done nothin and thats unfair to.
in life threatening situations , children would b first. but those scenarios are different in themselves.
its my instinct to protect my children. ok not all mothers are like that. look at some women who know their children are victims of abuse and they actually allow it to happen by a husband. 
Things really depend on the situation at the time.


----------



## loveandmarriage (Aug 8, 2008)

Justean,

:iagree:


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

:iagree:
Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

:iagree: I second that, Mommy22! Nicely said.


----------



## loobylou22 (Aug 14, 2008)

:iagree::iagree:


----------



## butazez (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry for the thread hi-jack, since I am not a mom. I am a father of two, however, and since the kids, I feel that I became obsolete to my wife. I hope loveandmarriage's husband does not feel the way I do.


----------



## bluebutterfly0808 (Aug 18, 2008)

after all that has happened in my 12 year marriage, i feel it is extremely important to put eachother first, and i'm not talking petty little things. i mean that if you don't put eachother first & nurture your relationship, what do you have? what do the kids have? i'm sure the kids would much rather have a weekend night without mom & dad while they are on a date over mom & dad fighting all of the time. kids sense way more than we give them credit for! also, i believe it's ok for the kids to see that mommy & daddy take care of eachother & have a loving relationship.


----------



## loveandmarriage (Aug 8, 2008)

butazez said:


> Sorry for the thread hi-jack, since I am not a mom. I am a father of two, however, and since the kids, I feel that I became obsolete to my wife. *I hope loveandmarriage's husband does not feel the way I do.*


My husband does not feel obsolete. However, he did say something that had me thinking. He said that he knew that I do not put him first. But that is ok because he has never been number ! with anyone. 

That made feel bad, BUT it is sooo hard, I have never loved anyone like I love my kids. With my kids, my love is UNCONDITIONAL. Unforunately, in marriage (and with most other relationships) there are "deal breakers". And sometimes these deal breakers may cause the love between spouses to dissipate. So these are "conditions" why a spouse's love remain constant.


----------



## Fine (Sep 15, 2008)

loveandmarriage said:


> I was just talking to my husband on the phone. He asked me this question:
> 
> *Is there a situation where you would put your husband before the kids?*​
> I thought this is a great questions to ask you fellow mothers also. Please let me know. I would love to hear what you think.


I would put him first in some situations like:

1- he wants me for lovemaking *the kids can wait*
2- he wants to go out withe me * I will put the kids with mom or a friend or hire a pro maid*
3- he wants to sleep * I will make sure the kids are quite*
4- he is working * I will make sure the kids are quite and leave him alone*

other than that, he can take it as a man !!


----------



## freeshias4me (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmmph...My mom used to always put hubby first above us.
If she saw my dad flying off at the handle at us wronglfully, she wouldn't stand up for us and correct him. (I'm talking about when all involved were old enough to know what's right and wrong)


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll put my LOVING husband above my children. 

My ABUSIVE husband can go pound rocks.

I've been in both situations and am happy with the results.


----------



## lostmymind (Oct 2, 2008)

Amen Mommy22. Things would be much different in this world if wives felt this way- and I am a wife. As long as he's not abusive......


----------



## bzyshopinbee (Sep 17, 2008)

I agree with Mommy22 )


----------



## Emerson (Oct 6, 2008)

Ditto for me with Mommy22's response.


----------

